

Deploying XNA Games on Zune and Xbox 360 - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2009/12/15/deploying-xna-games.aspx

======
csbrooks
This would be neat for a fun side-project, but I'm 99% sure there's no
business model here.

But feel free to post evidence to the contrary, I'd be glad to read it.

(EDIT: Just to clarify, I'm talking about any potential "startup" or
entrepreneurial angle here. If you want to teach yourself game programming,
this is probably a great cheap way to do it.)

